
3M faces pressure from Trump order to stop exporting N95 masks to Canada - heyheyheysome
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/3m-n95-masks-1.5520326
======
hourislate
I'm pretty sure this was directed at all exports. They were caught sending
masks to China and other countries that were willing to pay a premium. This
isn't a Canadian thing.

The USA sends billions in disaster relief around the world every year. At the
moment they have an emergency situation where there is no spare capacity to
supply PPE to other countries.

An unfortunate situation but completely understandable.

~~~
52-6F-62
3M stated the order was with regard to Canada and Latin America.

[https://twitter.com/Travisdhanraj/status/1246065884524929024...](https://twitter.com/Travisdhanraj/status/1246065884524929024/photo/1)

------
gentleman11
> "Ceasing all export of respirators produced in the United States would
> likely cause other countries to retaliate and do the same, as some have
> already done. If that were to occur, the net number of respirators being
> made available to the United States would actually decrease. That is the
> opposite of what we and the administration, on behalf of the American
> people, both seek."

3Ms statement

